# And I'm back!



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

You ever have one of those times where everything just goes to crap? Well, that was kind of the past couple years. I haven't been on here since 2008, since then I've been busting my butt at the costuming thing, spent a year or so going everywhere from between just slightly ill to all out sick and back again. Did more theater, realized I hated the ones here and won't make that mistake again. Watched my baby go to not a baby - almost a teenager, and all sorts of other things life decided to throw at me all at once. But now I'm back, and I have such HUGE plans for Halloween this year, the whole month really. Starting this weekend - I'm still working at the Haunt that I said I wasn't sure about. I couldn't not do it, even though by the end of last year's run I wound up almost in the hospital and had pneumonia for 2 months after (on top of other health issues). But I love it, they're my second family now and I've grown with them. This year they surprised me with an actual costume shop space. No more setting up and tearing down every year, I have my own shop to work in, set up and run. How could I walk away from that? Not a chance *L* So, decorating is starting early around here, I WILL have the Halloween I want, I WILL not wind up sick again and I WILL enjoy the hell out of it even while working myself to pieces - I can always sleep in November, right? Well, not right away, cause I'm going to a Horror Convention the weekend after the Haunt closes, too *LOL*


----------

